# Mitternachtssnack



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

Der nächtliche *Mitternachtssnack*: Die Kühlschranktür öffnet sich und wahllos werden Lebensmittel im Blickfeld gegessen. Oft führen *Mitternachtssnacks* dazu, dass viele Kalorien ohne vorhandenen Hunger zu sich genommen werden.


))))


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

ich fang da mal mit an.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

mist hab ich ein a vergessen -------------im Snack )))  war aber lecker.


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2018)

Hast mir wieder Appetit gemacht,nun muss ich noch mal schauen was so im Kühlschrank ist....


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Der nächtliche *Mitternachtssnack*: Die Kühlschranktür öffnet sich und wahllos werden Lebensmittel im Blickfeld gegessen. Oft führen *Mitternachtssnacks* dazu, dass viele Kalorien ohne vorhandenen Hunger zu sich genommen werden.
> 
> 
> ))))



Mit den Kalorien könnt ich gut leben, aber meine ausgedehnten nächtlichen Snackorgien führen dazu, das frische Energien meinen kleinen Körper durchströmen und ich noch länger durchs Internet geistere lese, oder am schlimmsten bastele, obwohl ich längst in die Heia sollte..


----------



## ollidi (19. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mist hab ich ein a vergessen -------------im Snack


Hab das vergessene "a" mal reingetickert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mist hab ich ein a vergessen -------------im Snack )))  war aber lecker.



Nöööööööööö....Aber das "b" bei abba ...




Minimax schrieb:


> Mit den Kalorien könnt ich gut leben, aber meine ausgedehnten nächtlichen Snackorgien führen dazu, das frische Energien meinen kleinen Körper durchströmen und ich noch länger durchs Internet geistere lese, oder am schlimmsten bastele, obwohl ich längst in die Heia sollte..



Wenn bei mir die Energien meinen kleinen Körper durchströmen, mach ich ganz andere Sachen ...


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2018)

Aus der Kühle direkt auf die Hüfte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

Heute Nacht sind die dran))))


----------



## banzinator (19. Dezember 2018)

"original französisch"


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2018)

Ein Pizzabäcker im Nachbarkaff warb mal mit "unsere Köche sind 100% echt italienische" - seltsamerweise wurde da ausschließlich Türkisch gesprochen (und geschmacklich war es auch eher naja)


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2018)

das von banzinator war ja zweideutig


----------



## Piere (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte auch nachts die Kalorien überwinden und habe sie im Schrank eingesperrt.
Ergebnis war, dass sie dort meine Hosen enger gemacht haben.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Heut an einem kleinen Weihnachtsmarkt vorbei gekommen


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Dezember 2018)

Guten Appetit.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Danke
Lecker war sie. 
Schon ewig nicht gegessen.


----------



## Xianeli (22. Dezember 2018)

Resteessen. 

Erst Pizza Hut,  dann kino und jetzt geht's weiter


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

Mit Milch----------

Das goldglänzende Aussehen der KELLOGG'S® CRUNCHY NUT® wird nur noch durch ihren Geschmack übertroffen: vollnussig, honigsüß und dabei so wunderbar crunchig

und noch büschen zucker oben drauf.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mit Milch----------
> 
> Das goldglänzende Aussehen der KELLOGG'S® CRUNCHY NUT® wird nur noch durch ihren Geschmack übertroffen: vollnussig, honigsüß und dabei so wunderbar crunchig
> 
> und noch büschen zucker oben drauf.


Also crunchy nut ist schon ziemlich geil aber extra zucker grenzt an Häresie


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2018)

gerade noch hin bekommen -----------mit bild


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2018)

Hab jetzt schon beim zuschauen und hier mitlesen meine Kalorien fürs gesamte Jahr zusammen....


----------



## Xianeli (22. Dezember 2018)

Habe ich früher auch so gehandhabt  mit Zucker einfach noch eine Nummer geiler


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

ABBA Echt nur eine kleine Hand voll
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...…..


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2018)

Oh Mann...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2018)

jaaaa ich weisss musste nicht pulen....die schale war ab.
))


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jaaaa ich weisss musste nicht pulen....die schale war ab.
> ))


Kein Rührei dabei


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Dezember 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> jaaaa ich weisss musste nicht pulen....die schale war ab.
> ))



Kannst du noch etwas pimpen mit kleingehackter Zwiebel und etwas Zitronensaft.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2018)

Mit selbstgemachter mayo, Salat und nem frisch gekochten Ei auf nem frischen weissbrot ein Gedicht. Mjam

Kürzer Nachmittagssnack: Schinken und Schmelzkäse auf eine dicke Scheibe Brot und für ne Minute in die Mikro, dazu Kaffee mit Baileys und dann geht es weiter ans Treppenhaus abtapezieren


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2019)

Käse-Sahne

mit Mandarinen





Tellerbild nicht geschafft))))

müssen wir nochmal ine kühlung gucken.


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2019)

Och Mensch hier bekommt man ja vom lesen wieder Kohldampf...
Ich muss doch abnehmen...


----------



## bombe20 (3. Januar 2019)

meine frau quittiert meine, nur noch gelegentlich vorkommenden, mitternächtlichen fressorgien mit einem "na, war wohl gut gestern? die küche sah aus!" vor allem nach dem proberaum tu ich gut daran, auf dem heimweg noch einen dürüm zu essen, sollte der dönerladen noch offen haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/Erdnussbutter-nat%C3%BCrliche-Erdnussmus-Wehle-Sports/dp/B01MRWZ73O/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1546507754&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=wehle+sports+erdnussbutter&psc=1

Beste Erdnussbutter wo gibt! Einfach geil. 50g jeden Abend aufn Löffel, perfekt für meinen Nährstoffapparat


----------



## Minimax (3. Januar 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> meine frau quittiert meine, nur noch gelegentlich vorkommenden, mitternächtlichen fressorgien mit einem "na, war wohl gut gestern? die küche sah aus!" vor allem nach dem proberaum tu ich gut daran, auf dem heimweg noch einen dürüm zu essen, sollte der dönerladen noch offen haben.



Ouh, ja, wer kennt sie nicht die Koch- und vor allem Bratexperimente zu später Stunde, oft in angeschlagenem Zustand, der den kulinarischen Wagemut und Ehrgeiz noch befeuert.
Viel unheimlicher als die Spuren solchen Geschehens ist die Erkenntnis, das man offenbar das Produkt _tatsächlich gegessen_ hat!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ouh, ja, wer kennt sie nicht die Koch- und vor allem Bratexperimente zu später Stunde, oft in angeschlagenem Zustand, der den kulinarischen Wagemut und Ehrgeiz noch befeuert.
> Viel unheimlicher als die Spuren solchen Geschehens ist die Erkenntnis, das man offenbar das Produkt _tatsächlich gegessen_ hat!


Wohl dem der einen großen Tiefkühlschrank dein eigen nennt der Platz für allerlei Leckeres lässt. Gibt im Winter nichts schöneres als angeschickert spät heim zu kommen und einen Beutel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni zu kochen


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2019)

Mein Mitternachtssnack.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Mein Mitternachtssnack.


loool den dennnnn wollte ich letzte Woche auch mal kaufen ))))))))


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> loool den dennnnn wollte ich letzte Woche auch mal kaufen ))))))))


Da war meine Frau ABBA schneller als du.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Januar 2019)

Während ich hier schmöker kauen ich einen leckeren Rindfleischknacker, im Westen wäre es wohl eine Mettwurst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2019)

jep voll toll --die bifi war auch auf meinem einkaufszettel.

abba sa. schlag ich zu---- mit müller und Rindfleischknacker


----------



## Casso (4. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wohl dem der einen großen Tiefkühlschrank dein eigen nennt der Platz für allerlei Leckeres lässt. Gibt im Winter nichts schöneres als angeschickert spät heim zu kommen und einen Beutel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni zu kochen



Hahaha, sind jetzt gerade bei mir im Kochtopf und warten darauf mit Butter und Pfeffer auf dem Teller zu landen!


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Januar 2019)

Guten Appetit.


----------



## Casso (4. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Januar 2019)

Casso schrieb:


> Hahaha, sind jetzt gerade bei mir im Kochtopf und warten darauf mit Butter und Pfeffer auf dem Teller zu landen!


Ich hätte die auch gerne im Kochtopf ;( aber mit Schmand und Essig und Pfeffer... die wichtigste Frage lautet: serviert ihr mit oder ohne Brühe?


----------



## Casso (4. Januar 2019)

Oh ja, mit Schmand. Habe ich lange nicht mehr gemacht. Haben wir normalerweise immer zu Hause. Kenne das Essen durch meine Frau. Sie hat es früher immer nur mit Schmand/Butter und Pfeffer gegessen. Zusammen mit dem Wasser aus dem Kochtopf. Damit es schön saftig bleibt. Die Tage wollen wir evtl. Tschebureki selber machen.


----------



## Michael.S (26. Januar 2019)

Habe ich grade mal ausprobiert da ich keinen Toaster habe aber Appetit auf Toast hatte , dauert höchstens 5 Minuten und ist absolut lecker


----------



## Xianeli (26. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wohl dem der einen großen Tiefkühlschrank dein eigen nennt der Platz für allerlei Leckeres lässt. Gibt im Winter nichts schöneres als angeschickert spät heim zu kommen und einen Beutel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelmeni zu kochen




Die werden bei uns noch selbst gemacht


----------



## Seifert (26. Januar 2019)

'n Kilo Kartoffelsalat und drei bis vier Bouletten -dann kann der nächste Snack kommen


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2019)

Oh Oh immer diese Kalorien Bomben....


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

War Lecker.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Die werden bei uns noch selbst gemacht


Ja Logo aber wenn ich selber mache kann ich auch gleich 1000 Stück selber machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2019)

Der muss Heute noch dran glauben ;-)


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is ja nur Milch und Soja drinne 
Ich mach mir gleich n Thunfisch Baguette mit Gurken, Zwiebeln, Rucola, Tomaten und Remoulaaaaaaaaaaaade wenn ich von Maloche heim komm.


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2019)

Falls jemand sich fragt wo die Remoulade ist 
Dazwischen


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Januar 2019)

Jetzt habe ich von den ganzen Beschreibungen und Bildern Hunger bekommen und musste mir ein paar Sprotten reinpfeifen 

Namnam!


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Falls jemand sich fragt wo die Remoulade ist
> Dazwischen
> Anhang anzeigen 319333



VEGAN......????????????????


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> VEGAN......????????????????


Ne mit Thunfisch


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2019)

OK der ist aber gut versteckt....
Dachte schon Löwenzahn ist doch eher was für Kaninchen..


----------



## jkc (29. Januar 2019)

Moin,ich habe das zum Glück weitestgehend hinter mir gelassen. Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich mich gefühlt zu 50% von solchen "Mitternachtssnacks" mit vorzugsweise sehr hohem Zuckeranteil ernährt. Seit letztem Spätsommer halte ich einen "weichen" Zuckerentzug, d.h. ich kaufe so einen Dreck nicht mehr, erlaube mir aber weiterhin auswärts Zucker mit Bedacht zu essen wenn es mir angeboten wird.
Meine Mitternachtssnacks aktuell sind Tomaten oder Gurkensalat, ganz easy mit Zwiebel, Essig, Öl, Pfeffer und Salz. Saulecker.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin,ich habe das zum Glück weitestgehend hinter mir gelassen. Es gab Zeiten, da habe ich mich gefühlt zu 50% von solchen "Mitternachtssnacks" mit vorzugsweise sehr hohem Zuckeranteil ernährt. Seit letztem Spätsommer halte ich einen "weichen" Zuckerentzug, d.h. ich kaufe so einen Dreck nicht mehr, erlaube mir aber weiterhin auswärts Zucker mit Bedacht zu essen wenn es mir angeboten wird.
> Meine Mitternachtssnacks aktuell sind Tomaten oder Gurkensalat, ganz easy mit Zwiebel, Essig, Öl, Pfeffer und Salz. Saulecker.
> 
> Grüße JK


Auf Zucker verzichte ich mittlerweile auch sehr viel. 
Sogar im Kaffee. 
Gestern war mal dir Ausnahme mit der Remoulade 
Bin abends auch lieber nur mit Salat unterwegs. 
Insbesondere Rucola hats mir angetan. 
Nur Olivenöl Salz Pfeffer Zwiebeln 
Manchmal n bisschen Hirtenkäse dazu.
Schläft sich dann auch besser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Januar 2019)

……….nicht so oft Rucola essen.

es ist giftig.


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ……….nicht so oft Rucola essen.
> 
> es ist giftig.


Ich weiß 
Leider. 
Könnt ich 3 mal am Tag essen 
Mit aufm Brot, zu Steak, zu Fisch, einfach so...


----------



## Minimax (27. Februar 2019)

Mnjam, mnjam, ein kleines Wundertablett mit Leckereien, und flugs in die Federn geschlüpft, mit Bärchenfrotteeschlafanzug und unheimlichen Lovecraftstories..


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2019)

Ramen sind das, was das Nerdtum am Leben erhält. Chub Niggurath, raucht noch einen und legt sich dann zu seinem dunklen Jungen


----------

